# Serum Cortisol 0.1



## dillie (May 12, 2016)

Mid-morning blood draw after appointment with new (first) endo showed cortisol level at 0.1. Waiting for ACTH Stimulation test. Any value in salivary test at this point?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

A blood draw tests 1 moment in time.

If it were me- I would want a 4 point saliva test.


----------



## dillie (May 12, 2016)

That makes sense. Thank you!


----------

